# The humble potato



## elcameron (Feb 22, 2007)

I absolutely love potatoes. What are your favorite ways to have potatoes?

And what's your fav. type?


----------



## Opiñanita (Feb 22, 2007)

There are so many ways I love potatoes, I'm not sure I can say which way is my favorite. I love mashed, baked, fried, hash browns, scalloped, roasted, au gratin with ham, and in stews. I can't think of any way I wouldn't want to eat a potato.


----------



## Constance (Feb 22, 2007)

I've seen very few potatoes I didn't like. I love them mashed, baked, twice baked, fried, boiled, braised, roasted, grilled, au gratin, scalloped...I love them in soups, stews and salads...I love big ones and little ones, red boilers, russets, Idaho bakers, Yukon Gold, and a red-skinned one with yellow flesh that was sweet as honey. I've never tried the blue ones.

I don't think I can pick just one!


----------



## Barb L. (Feb 22, 2007)

All that has been mentioned, depends on the meal !   Lol my Taters !


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 22, 2007)

I *DON'T* like potatoes in soups, stews or pot roasts. Other than that, bring 'em.


----------



## Loprraine (Feb 22, 2007)

Fried in duck fat. Yup, my favourite.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Feb 22, 2007)

Potatoes are my favorite food. One way I really like them is scalloped with cheese. I make them in a greased casserole, I just put in a layer of thin sliced raw potatoes and layer of diced onions, a layer of cubed ham, a layer of shredded cheese, on this I pour on a little white sauce. Then I repeat the layers and pour on the rest of the white sauce. On top of this I put a tablespoon of butter. Preheat oven to 350 degrees. I cover the dish for the first 45 minutes, then uncover and bake 1 hour and 30 minutes or until the potatoes are tender.
The white sauce is just:
3 tbs. butter
3 tbs. flour
1 tsp. salt
1/4 tsp. pepper
2 1/2 cups milk
Melt the butter over med. heat, in a saucepan. Stir in flour , salt and pepper. Cook, stirring constantly, until smooth and bubbly, remove from heat. Stir in milk. Heat to boiling, stir constantly, boil 1 minute.


----------



## Barb L. (Feb 22, 2007)

Thank You so much for the recipe,  JoAnn L. !!  Sounds Yummy


----------



## elcameron (Feb 22, 2007)

JoAnn L. said:
			
		

> Potatoes are my favorite food. One way I really like them is scalloped with cheese. I make them in a greased casserole, I just put in a layer of thin sliced raw potatoes and layer of diced onions, a layer of cubed ham, a layer of shredded cheese, on this I pour on a little white sauce. Then I repeat the layers and pour on the rest of the white sauce. On top of this I put a tablespoon of butter. Preheat oven to 350 degrees. I cover the dish for the first 45 minutes, then uncover and bake 1 hour and 30 minutes or until the potatoes are tender.
> The white sauce is just:
> 3 tbs. butter
> 3 tbs. flour
> ...


 
that sounds fantastic, A meal in itself.


----------



## jkath (Feb 22, 2007)

Potatoes are perfect, no matter how they're served!

Monday was a cold rainy day, so I made a big pot of turkey soup with carrots, parsnips, green onions, and white potatoes, red rose potatoes and purple potatoes (with purple flesh). I like to make colorful meals 


I love to make a lot of baked potatoes for dinner and everyone chooses what goes on top (I put out a lot of dishes like a salad bar) like:

green onions
sauteed white onions
bacon
grilled diced chicken
cheese 
salsa
chiles
ground beef w/taco seasoning
diced tomatoes
garlic butter
sour cream
.....and the list goes on and on!


----------



## middie (Feb 22, 2007)

Any and every which way but twice baked. Weird huh ?


----------



## Katie H (Feb 22, 2007)

Being Irish (O'Neill was my maiden name), I'll take potatoes any way.  I've even learned to like them raw.

Baked, fried, boiled, au gratin, scalloped, chips, in soup, stews, frittatas, creamed, hash browns, clam chowder (oh, yes, good this way), potato salad, in bread (yes, I have a recipe using mashed potatoes in the roll dough...awesome).

Like all varieties, too.  Gimme white, sweet, purple.  I don't care.  Yup, I'm an Irishman.  Can't wait for St. Pat's day when I can have corned beef and mashed potatoes with all the yummy corned beef juices poured over.  Yeah!


----------



## Robo410 (Feb 22, 2007)

I love the russet baked i its skin, crispy; gratined with celeriac parsnips leeks and cheese and cream; mashed with garlic and broth, roasted with meats.  And it is possible to make a fine potato salad from the russet.  THe yukon gold or gourmet gold is ideal as a half way spud...does nicely is pot salads, soups, and dishes like green beans and spuds with bacon and balsamic.  I like to use mixed red and purples for fun dishes, rustic mashes with sour cream and herbs, etc.  THe real baby new is a joy just boiled and served with pan juices from whatever or fried risolli style.  and the fingerling...wrap in bacon and roast or fry in duck fat.  THen there is the hash brown, the boiled with corned beef and cabbage, the potato pancake...the mash with other roots like rutabaga.  and on it goes...


----------



## Ginsherer (Feb 27, 2007)

I like potatoes almost any way except as hash browns or tater tots (they look like pretty much the same thing to me.

We really like fried potatoes cooked with chopped or sliced onions.  I cook them in butter flavored Crisco with salt and pepper...the men love them this way.

I also make a dish my hubby call "the lazy man's omelet"  I cut up and fry bacon, then slice or shred potatoes into the bacon grease and cook them till they are done, beat some eggs and pour over the bacon and potatoes and cook till those are done and top with grated or sliced cheese. The beauty of this one is that you can make enough for 1 or 2 people (using a few slices of bacon, 2 potatoes, 4 eggs) or a crowd in one skillet... You can also use "turkey bacon" (or veggie, I suppose) and the egg stuff that comes in a carton and make it "healthier"


----------



## lulu (Feb 27, 2007)

I love them too, unfortunatley they don't love me, and so we don't eat potato as much as I would like!  Unless they are boiled or new I prefer a floury potato to a waxy one, but quite frankly I can think of someway to enjoy every variety of potato.


----------



## StirBlue (Feb 27, 2007)

elcameron said:
			
		

> I absolutely love potatoes. What are your favorite ways to have potatoes?
> 
> And what's your fav. type?


 
This is a very broad subject "potatoes."  So popular and besides a potato bar, they remain a side dish....imagine that.    Of course they sometimes get top billing potato salad, taters n' beans, potatoes au graten...etc


----------



## Poutine (Feb 27, 2007)

I of course love potatoes in Poutine. 




If I want to be healthier I cut up a potato (often a russet) into fat French fry shapes. A bit of oil and some spices (paprika, salt, pepper, cayenne, Parmesan, parsley, rosemary &/or curry) tossed in a bag with the potatoes. Then I bake them in an oven on a cookie sheet.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 27, 2007)

Like others have said - I've yet to meet a potato I didn't like!!!

I enjoy them baked with different toppings as meals in themselves, as au gratins, hash browns, home fries, in soups & stews, plain boiled & buttered, mashed, the list is endless.

I particularly love the new little different colored fingerling types that come on the market once in a while - in colors of white, yellow, red, & purple/blue, these little guys are absolutely delightful & delicious to cook with.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 27, 2007)

Poutine - I've always wanted to try Poutine.  Do you have a favorite recipe for it you could share?


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 27, 2007)

my favoritte way to eat the yukon gold potatoe is mashed, russett baked and red potatoes in stews ect...


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm Russian, need I say more. There are hundreds ways of making potato and I like all of them. Of course I make the best mashed potato there is, but that is topick of a diferent thread.


----------



## mudbug (Feb 27, 2007)

I don't think it's so humble.  We all seem to worship it.


----------



## Poutine (Feb 27, 2007)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> Poutine - I've always wanted to try Poutine.  Do you have a favorite recipe for it you could share?


 I normally buy my poutine at restaurants.  (I am normally too lazy to get out the deep fryer and make gravy at the same time.) 
My favourite place for poutine in Edmonton serves it with green onions on top and I don't even normally like onions. 

Make French fries (cut fat) with soft fresh cheese curd (you can use mozzarella in a pinch) over the top, then pour "brown" gravy (I don't know what white gravy is but it sounds wrong to me - I assume it is an american thing). The gravy should be dark and peppery - the gravy is the most important part IMHO. 

I have not tried this specific recipe yet but is sounds very good Poutine II - Recipes - Food Network Canada

If you look at this funny video from the CBC on poutine you will hear the proper pronunciation of Poutine by a Québécois (specifically around 5 minutes into the video).


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 27, 2007)

Poutine - The Wisconsin Cheese Mart sells cheese curds.  Which of these would you recommend for making poutine.

http://wisconsincheesemart.com/advanced_search_result.php?osCsid=f2ad6107b3190cd9979f64bd85112d83&keywords=cheese+curds&osCsid=f2ad6107b3190cd9979f64bd85112d83


----------



## Poutine (Feb 27, 2007)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> Poutine - The Wisconsin Cheese Mart sells cheese curds.  Which of these would you recommend for making poutine.
> 
> http://wisconsincheesemart.com/advanced_search_result.php?osCsid=f2ad6107b3190cd9979f64bd85112d83&keywords=cheese+curds&osCsid=f2ad6107b3190cd9979f64bd85112d83



The white cheese curd (hopefully you can buy less than 5 lbs unless you are feeding your neighbourhood poutine) - fresh cheese curd will squeak when you bite it.
Definitely nothing with any flavourings!


----------

